# Our Radio Play



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

On more than one board I've yapped on and on about the radio play that accompanies our yard haunt. Finally found a way to share it.

Our yard haunt goes up two weeks before Halloween. We broadcast this radio show continuously with an low-power FM transmitter hooked to a simple CD player set on repeat. We have a WRAITHFIN.JPG on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm1.static.flickr.com/1/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@d15b2fbb6b that tells people to tune to our chosen frequency. It's fun to watch people pull up each evening, turn on their radios and listen to the show. In the end, each of the props that are described in the play can be seen in the yard. We like to think this makes our haunt more immersive. Last year we met a family who told us they'd been coming by for several years, but that 2005 was the first time their kids could get all the way through the story. A rite of passage. This is incredibly popular with our guests. It's always listed as our number one "prop" on the little polls we do. I'd suggest it for any haunter. Particularly if you have a strong theme. If you have about six minutes to kill, you can listen to it here. Just hit the play symbol underneath the word "subscribe." The talent is me, a friend and my wife (sorry about that part). We did have some professional help with the audio production. However, with all the tech that's available today I think you could pull one off without much trouble. Would love your feedback.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow your TS-inspired reaper is sooooooooo nice. That is a very cool idea.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Any technical issues with getting it to play let me know...


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Lilly!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

What an absolute hoot. Great job.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What are you using for a Transmitter? I was using a Rasmey transmitter but it fell fate to my chocolate lab puppy. I now have a Belkin Transmitter. I also had to be pro help for the audio. But I did do the music.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What did you like better DT, the Ramsey or the Belkin?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the Ramsey better. Of course you don't need the 300 dollar model. They have a 120 dollar one that is just as good. The Belkin you have to mess with the antenna to get the range that you are looking for. But for what I paid for it, I am willing to mess with the antenna. It is givning me what I want for around 35 bucks. Then I just hook it up to the computer with otsturnable(software) and it does the rest. I like how the software fades into the next song like a radio station does.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

We use a Ramsey...the low end model you mention. However, with that low-end the range is really limited to about half-way down the block either way. Of course, that's perfect!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very cool. I'd love to be able to do something like this but it would never work here.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Why not Trishanne? Just curious. Too much traffic? Oh...and thank you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Would anyone else be interested in using this product for this years Haunt?

If enough people chime in I'll jump over to the group buy thread.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW that is sooo cool !!! awsome id love to see the action to go with the sound


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well it figures. I must be the only who can't get it to play. Do you have it on 8 track?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Well it figures. I must be the only who can't get it to play. Do you have it on 8 track?


No, but we have it on real to real.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice professional production! The story is immersive and very well told. What music did you use, if I may ask?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

It wouldn't real;ly work here because #1, most of the haunt is in the back yard, behind a fence and can't be seen from the street. All that you can see is the cemetary on one side of the yard and this year the band will be in the small section of the yard..the child friendly area where noone will jump out and scare them. And, #2 reason, I couldn't figure out how to do this if my life depended on it. I'm a bit technically challenged :googly: Ask Vlad, he can testify to that statement. Again, great job.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback everybody.


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Gonna try the radio play this year to kind of add to the mood of our yard haunt and magic mirror room. Not as elaborate as the sweeney family though. Gonna use a belkin fm transmitter with a modified antenna. Even recorded the transmission part last night, borrowed the ending from the sweeney family though (thanks). Still a work in progress, my transmitter should be here by friday and we will see how it works. I'm gonna use it as a teaser no real story line. Plan to put out a sign 2/3 weeks prior on what station to tune to. (Now I have to figure out how to design a new sign cheap) .


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Have fun with it Beaton. The radio show is a crowd pleaser.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

WOW. You have sent my gears in motion.


----------

